# Man question on blemish concealer???



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

:x LOL. So an ex years ago got me into using this magic stuff for covering up little skin issue. Taken me about a decade to finally need more. However, as a man, my issues IMO are a bit different. My general goal is to minimize the appearance while NOT making it look like I am wearing girl stuff!!!! This has been the hardest thing ever! 

I think the last stuff I had said "mousse" on it. it was sort f greasy feeling and went on slick. Worked really well. Mostly looking for something that does not look like makeup in the sun or outside!

Again, I don't really use this to totally cover stuff up, just kind of make it look less obvious.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Before my hubby got his meds right for his psoriasis, he would use my bare minerals face powder to dab and tone down the areas of concern. The girls at Ulta are helpful usually when you give exact details of what you used before.


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

Everyone’s skin is different. Your going to have to trial and error like the rest of us do. I would recommend a tinted moisturizer.

You can also just go into a Sephora and ask a sales lady for help and try different kinds without spending money.


----------



## Angeolus (Sep 27, 2017)

We all have different skin types and tones. Try to seek help/advice from professionals to properly address your concerns.


----------

